# First Year of College -piano performance



## andreea (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I am really curious of how does the first year of college look like? I am going to start my courses in September this year at the TLCM and I'm not sure what to expect, I'm really nervous 

Do we have theory, history, aural and singing lessons? My piano teacher is really curious of whether or not I am going to have singing lessons (I do not sing well at all) so he wants me to focus more on aural and singing rather then playing the piano  this doesn't make me happy at all 

I don't understand at all why one pianist needs to have a good, developed voice as well  

I am looking forward to your opinions, dear musicians!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

First, you are not the first of a younger generation to assume that every acronym is readily understood. Google TLCM and see how far down, if not forever, you have to go to get to the one applicable to the school you mention.

Solfege, i.e. sight singing, is required of all as part of the theory requirements, three or four years of it, if memory serves, and it has nothing to do with the quality of your voice, but a mere ability to reproduce pitch enough to sing back a line, etc.

So T_______ L_________ conservatory of music?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

How can you accept admission at a school and not know what the curriculum is? You should already know what core classes you will be taking and how many electives you are required to take.
Have you even met your studio teacher yet? Taken a sample lesson (usually free)?
Considering you will spend 4 years taking lessons with the same teacher, it had better be someone you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

TCML = Trinity College of Music in London!!

Haa! I know everything!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a music major, but Piano degree looks a lot different from other Instrumental degrees, so I wouldn't be able to give too many hints. I am friends with a couple undergrad pianists though, and from what I can tell, they do lots of interesting stuff.

At my school, all freshmen undergrads start with Theory and Aural Skills, and History courses start in Sophomore year. Theory is written work, and Aural skills is solfege and ear-training. But those are the only interdepartmental courses, everything else is unique to the particular dept. Studio is where you'll get the most training in.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

BPS said:


> TCML = Trinity College of Music in London!!


I found their website confusing. Is this a degreed program? Here in the US it seems you'd have to be at Grade 8 in your primary instrument to even consider applying for a music program, and this college is teaching Grades 1-8.
http://www.trinitycollege.co.uk/site/?id=55

Compare to a bachelor's degree curriculum at University of Cincinnati CCM:
http://www.uc.edu/degreeprograms/Program.aspx?program=16BM-PIAN


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Need someone from the UK to explain this music program.


----------

